# My old Hells Bay 27'



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice photos
Honestly dont see the resemblance to the conch that yellowfin was splashed off of


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

here's one they built for Jose'...then SeeVee sponsored him or something...


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow. I know that is an old post. But what an incrediable fishing machine.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

It was a great boat and still going strong. I've been in contact w/ it's current owner and the Hell Bent lives in upstate NY now! Check out Vida Mar boats! They recently purchased the molds from HB and have their hull #1 in the mold now!


----------



## Surfrat59 (Mar 30, 2021)

That Jose Wejebe prototype is a bit of nostalgia, never new it existed.


----------



## SnookFisher (Jun 15, 2021)

Surfrat59 said:


> That Jose Wejebe prototype is a bit of nostalgia, never new it existed.


No kidding, how cool!!!


----------



## max.w.may (10 mo ago)

SnookFisher said:


> No kidding, how cool!!!


I got the one produced before Jose’s. Still going strong in Key West. It was to be the get old boat and I’ve done that


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow. I saw a show where he drove that boat from Key West across to Mexico. That was unreal.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

One last comment -- that is a "Move over Yellow Fin" boat.


----------

